# Black goose decoy?



## notime (Nov 11, 2011)

Got some old beat up silo that we are going to re-paint. Was wondering your opinion on doing them all black with just the cheek and tail white and the best way to work them into your spread.


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

They work!


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Those work just fine. White cheek patch and butt patch. Been killing geese over those for years and still do. IMO the feather pattern on the silos today are to catch the hunters eye more than the geese.


----------



## webbedconnection (Jan 13, 2006)

Smoke's right, they work. We used some XL Silos like that years ago. We put they on the up-wind end of our spread and kept the more realistic down wind.

Jeff at WebbedConnection


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Something like this? I prefer them in tilled fields as they really pop over the browns and grays that seem to blend in with the back ground.

Wind was coming from the LH side so these are set up with the Real Geese downwind just like Jeff mentioned above.


----------



## notime (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the feed back. Now to get it done.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

When we hunted the Todd, that's what we used, black and whites. About 150 of them. Made from plywood scrapped from inside semi trailers. They worked good. Our only problem was the nitwits on the right and left. Could haul a lot of them in a pick up truck. 

FBD, is that south end or north end of the Todd farm? It certainly looks familiar.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

When I built mine I used 1/4" plywood and 1/4 dia. steel stakes. I made a fixture to weld 2 -1/4-20 shcs to the 1/4" dia. rod. Two bolts, 1- 24" stake and 1 de-sta-co clamp. I could build 1 rod a minute. I used 4 - fender washers two per bolt, 1 on each side of the ply wood and they lasted for years. Actually still being used, as I sold them to a guy 10 years ago and he still uses them. This post has got my creative juices flowing again so I have a plan to build another 100 or so for myself!


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

We still have about half of them. Sold the other half. Made in late 80's. still going strong.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Love my B&W's. Quick to put out and pick up.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

"FBD, is that south end or north end of the Todd farm? It certainly looks familiar."

3E. Same hay that was there back when you hunted it! Except if you look closely they took about about 10 yards of corn and made it more hay, so you've got to con them in 10 yards closer now.

Mine are coroplast from Harbor Sales and wire from campaign signs. I have about $1.25 in each decoy including paint, epoxy, and sand paper, and I can carry 9 dozen, my blind, and gun out into the field in one trip.


Great picture Wavie.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Mine are coroplast from Harbor Sales and wire from campaign signs. I have about $1.25 in each decoy including paint, epoxy, and sand paper, and I can carry 9 dozen, my blind, and gun out into the field in one trip.


Did you use black or white coroplast? 6mm? Have a preference on which way the flutes run? Thinking about making some black and whites, and maybe some white and blacks for snow goose decoys.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

White 4mm sanded heavily with 100 grit to get the paint to stick. Flutes run up and down to facilitate installing the stakes. I order 2'x3' pieces and can get 3 or 4 decoys per piece depending on the pattern.

I looked at a 4x8' sheet at Home Depot but it was flimsy crap compared to the stuff I get on line. Shipping sucks though, about $15 for one to as many pieces as you order.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Depending on your location look into your local sign shops.. I got black 4mm coroplast 4x8 sheets for 22$ 
Depending on layout/design I can get 18-30 dekes per sheet.
From there it's just inserting 3/16" steel/aluminum stakes. And sand/paint 
I like black because if paint rubs off it's just black that shows through


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

We got the plywood free, our metal stakes were cheap too. Had less than a dollar per decoy. The mechanics would set the good wood aside for dad or they'd even load it into his pickup when he was on the road. Couldn't of been much easier.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

3e. Lol. I was going to guess zone 3. I heard about that ten yards but forgot about it till you mentioned it.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Check out a company called Sabic Polymershapes. There is one in Kalamazoo and in Brighton. Around 10 dollars for a 4x8 sheet and you can get black coroplast, maybe saving some paint.


----------



## duckaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

jwinks said:


> Check out a company called Sabic Polymershapes. There is one in Kalamazoo and in Brighton. Around 10 dollars for a 4x8 sheet and you can get black coroplast, maybe saving some paint.


Let me know if you need me to grab some for you. Or at least stop by for a beer if you're in town.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm leaning towards coroplast this time instead of 1/4 plywood. Lighter for sure! I believe I can use the same stakes I used in the first batch from the 80's. I still have the fixture if you can believe that?


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

smoke said:


> I'm leaning towards coroplast this time instead of 1/4 plywood. Lighter for sure! I believe I can use the same stakes I used in the first batch from the 80's. I still have the fixture if you can believe that?


Can you post a picture of these stakes?


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

If I had to purchase stakes I'd go to a weld shop.. buy a 10# tube of 3/16" aluminum fill rod for 60$ cut em in 18" lengths or 12" lengths depending on your needs. I know there is a ton of 36" rods in 10pounds. And when cut in half or thirds you'll have a whole lot of stakes


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

fowlpursuit said:


> If I had to purchase stakes I'd go to a weld shop.. buy a 10# tube of 3/16" aluminum fill rod for 60$ cut em in 18" lengths or 12" lengths depending on your needs. I know there is a ton of 36" rods in 10pounds. And when cut in half or thirds you'll have a whole lot of stakes


Hard to imagine that welding rod would be cheaper than 3/16" hot-rolled steel. You can get a 16' length for about $2.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

I have some nice looking higdon full bodies that I found for a great price and i have some "real geese" silhouettes that were given to me along with a buncha shells..

Would you guys recommend mixing B and W with that spread? I'd like to increase my 75 decoy spread with something easy and I like the homemade aspect.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

You can get campaign signs for free if you stock up in season. I will only be using Trump signs though, as I want to make my spread great again.

We run black and white flats with colored homemade flats right along Real Geese and shells depending on who brings the decoys that day.

Just dropped $60 on more coroplast. While costlier than getting a sheet it will be at my door in two days in pieces I can readily run through the band saw, instead of having to get the truck and go get it, then crawl around with a jig saw making horribly rough edges. Going to make some V-boards with these, to run at Shiawassee and Fish Point. They both kill 1000 geese a year and I haven't had the chance yet, but we killed 4 out of the 44 geese taken at NP one year.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Let's all keep this thread posted as we complete the decoys. I will, however, be making mostly brown ones, as I like them better on the water for my V-boards, and also need a few different poses to liven up my 8 dozen sleepers, as even a sleeping flock has a few odd balls walking around or stretching.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

I like B/W's but I think I'm still going dark gray just for a touch of realism.
Still debating if I wanna do another batch of sleepers or add some feeders and uprights...


----------



## notime (Nov 11, 2011)

Buddy says he can get me a bunch of these as he shop throws them out. 3x6 1/8 inch pvc plastic. A little heavy but I think would work for the price


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

notime said:


> View attachment 242077
> Buddy says he can get me a bunch of these as he shop throws them out. 3x6 1/8 inch pvc plastic. A little heavy but I think would work for the price


That's all ya need provided it has flutes for stake insertion


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

If it's solid you could copy the two slots with 3/4" x 1/4" pointed oak stakes that Real Geese use.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Anybody ever try making huge silos? Like 48" long?


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

jwinks said:


> Anybody ever try making huge silos? Like 48" long?


This guy did.. lol
I'm sure super mag silos wouldn't hurt but I'm mor after numbers in a respectable size.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

A couple of guys that hunted the Todd farm in the 80's had silos bigger than that. Back then, you could drive in front of the corn


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

1$ foam board per decoy
Already have the paint from ducks.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Black and whites are tried and true! Great for fillers. My buddy and I get to hunt most mornings. During regular season we run 2-3dz silos and a dozen full-bodies and have no problems knockin em dead.

The realism in decoys nowadays have fooled more hunters wallets then birds.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

So it turns out either Trump is pro environment or just cheap as the wire from his signs is thinner than most. Had to dig back in the stack to find some old Newt and Romney signs. Coroplast showed up today. Will be straightening and cutting the wires tomorrow.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

mine are coming together nicely.. tried a few new poses... on more sheet to cut 
Then stakes..


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Okay I'm doing it, I feel like my full bodies will do nice where I want them to land and commit but those will attract numbers


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Patterns are outlined, stakes are cut, now I just have to find the duct tape I had Saturday to wrap these up tight. I can't believe how much nicer this stuff (Harbor Sales) is than the crap at Home Depot. Well worth the premium.

Ones with the flat bottoms are going to serve double duty on V-boards.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Patterns are outlined, stakes are cut, now I just have to find the duct tape I had Saturday to wrap these up tight. I can't believe how much nicer this stuff (Harbor Sales) is than the crap at Home Depot. Well worth the premium.
> 
> Ones with the flat bottoms are going to serve double duty on V-boards.
> 
> View attachment 242940


How many dekes per sheet?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Ended up being $61 for 48 decoys. This is the same stuff I've used for years and it held up very well. For the amount of time I'll put into these and the lack of time I have in going here there and everywhere to pick stuff up, it was worth it to toggle a few clicks on the internet and have it on my door in three days.

By stacking the sheets and taping them together I can cut out a stack of 12 at one time, and only the bottom decoy will have a rough edge that needs sanding.


----------

